# Proud New Owner of a Macintosh IIis



## RonnieV (May 5, 2006)

I'll confess. I'm a PC guy with no Mac experience at all. 

That said, someone just gave me a working MAC IIis and asked me to wipe the HD and pass it along to someone who might enjoy having it. Would a kind soul advise me of the best way to thoroughly wipe the HD and reinstall the OS on this ancient machine? 

I have the original installation diskettes - System 7 as best as I can tell. 

TIA for helping this 63 year old Mac newbie 

RonnieV


----------

